# Furacão Nate (Atlântico 2005)



## Dan (7 Set 2005 às 13:53)

Coloco aqui a previsão da trajectória da tempestade tropical Nate que poderá vir a passar a norte dos Açores.


----------



## GranNevada (7 Set 2005 às 14:19)

Se a trajectória vier a ser um pouco mais a Sul ainda pode afectar as Flores e o Corvo , mas é um "furacãosito" fraco...


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2005 às 12:56)

Já é furacão de categoria 1 com ventos médios de 139km/h e rajadas superiores a 160 km/h.
Prevê-se que passe 400 ou 500 km a noroeste das Flores e Corvo, mas já como tempestade tropical.


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2005 às 21:03)

As previsões colocam o Nate mais próximo das Flores e Corvo, mas já com ventos bem mais fracos.


----------

